# Wie Ablagerungen am Kies entfernen?



## Norbi (8. März 2015)

Hallo alle Miteinander !

Ich bin neu hier und habe sogleich eine Frage 
Wir habe vor zwei Jahren einen Schwimmteich gebaut.
Der Teich besteht aus einer 2 Meter tiefen gemauerten Schwimmzone die mit einen Teichroboter gereinigt wird. Um diese Schwimmzone befindet sich eine Flachwasserzone die aus Flusskiesel besteht.

Wenn jetzt über die Wintermonate die Teichtechnik (Skimmer) ausgeschaltet ist setzen sich am Kies jede menge Ablagerungen und Schlamm ab was nicht unbedingt schön aussieht.

Habe schon einiges ausprobiert aber leider ist das Ergebnis eher bescheiden. Unserer Schlammsauger Pondovac 4 saugt zwar ziemlich gut Fadenalgen aber den Dreck am Kies bekommt er durch die geringe Saugleistung nicht weg. Mittlerweile gibt es den Pondovac Premium mit Saugglocke aber der Preis geht ja gar nicht.

Habt Ihr für mich einpaar Tips wie man die Ablagerungen noch entfernen kann und hat jemand Erfahrung mit der sogenannten Unterdrucksaugglocke bei welcher ein Hochdruckreiniger angeschlossen wird? 

Vielen lieben Dank!
Norbert


----------



## Tottoabs (8. März 2015)

Kaulquappen putzen das schön.


----------



## Norbi (8. März 2015)

Bis jetzt hatte ich noch keine. Vielleicht dieses Jahr


----------



## mitch (8. März 2015)

hallo Norbert,

kannst du bitte mal deinen Teich etwas näher beschreiben (2m tief sind wohl viele teiche),
Bilder sind immer gut, um zu einer Lösung zu kommen.

ich würde fürs erste mal versuchen die Ablagerungen ins tiefere Wasser zu wirbeln, grobe Kiesel sind einfach "suboptimal" die Zwischenräume sind einfach zu groß


----------



## Norbi (8. März 2015)

Hallo Mitch, danke für Deine Antwort! Der Kiesel hat eine Körnung von 16-32mm und liegt um die Schwimmzone herum. Die Schwimmzone ist gemauert und das Becken hat einen Überstand damit der Kies nicht in die tiefe Zone abrutschen kann. Und genau dieser Überstand verhindert leider auch das die Ablagerungen ins Tiefe Wasser geschwemmt werden. Im Nachhinein ist man immer klüger


----------



## Geisy (8. März 2015)

Hallo Norbert

Ich weiß nicht wie tief deine Flachzone ist, aber vielleicht kannst du es mit dem Gartenschlauch und einem scharfen Strahl aufwirbeln und so Richtung Schwimmteich spülen.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Norbi (8. März 2015)

Die Flachzone geht von 0 bis ca. 90 cm.


----------



## Norbi (8. März 2015)

Anbei mal ein Foto:

Das war das zweite Jahr. Der Kies ist noch ziemlich sauber


----------



## mitch (8. März 2015)

hi Norbert,

cooler Teich, ja das mit den Ablagerungen ist dann bei der größe wohl nicht ganz ohne.

hast du schon mal die threads angeschaut ==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/very-low-cost-vliesfilter-ii.30933/

mit einer einfachen schmutzwasserpumpe (Tauchpumpe ) sollte sich das zeugs aber aufwirbeln lassen


----------



## Norbi (8. März 2015)

Hallo Mitch, vielen Dank für den Link  das ließt sich sehr interessant! Ich werde es echt mit einer Tauchpumpe Probieren. Wie sollte ich am besten vorgehen?


----------



## Tottoabs (8. März 2015)

Ehrlich, du wirst wohl mit dem Schmutz leben müssen oder aufwendig den Kies reinigen.

Meiner Meinung nach gehört kein grober Kies in den Teich. Eben weil sich in die Zwischenräume so viel Dreck absetzt. Ich bin immer für einen gewaschen Sand oder für
einen 1-4 mm Kies.

Vielleicht kannst du vor deine Mauer eine schwarze Dränleitung in den Kies einbringen so das diese gerade so vom Kies bedeckt ist. Diese dann an dein __ Filtersystem mit anschließen. Dann wird wenigstens an dem Tiefpunkt vor deiner Mauer der Dreck abgesaugt. 

Könnte etwas in der Optik bringen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. März 2015)

Hi Norbert,

Kies wird nach ner Weile leider immer so aussehen alsob er "dreckig" ist.  Auf feuchten Steinen außerhalb des Wasser bilden sich auch schnell Aufwüchse aus Flechten, Algen, Moosen ect, unter Wasser siehts net viel anders aus und diese Aufwüchse hängen je rauher der Kiesel ist umso fester. Das einzige was dagegen etwas helfen würde sind Tiere die den Aufwuchs abraspeln, abschaben. __ Schnecken, die schon genannten Kaulquappen, sogar einige Fische machen so was, aber __ Nase, Lau oder südamerikanische Harnischwelse haben in nem "normalen" Teich/Schwimmteich nichts zu suchen

MfG Frank


----------



## Norbi (8. März 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Das mit der Dränleitung werden leider meine zwei 12V Pumpen nicht mehr schaffen sind jetzt schon am Limit. Dann werde ich es mal mit einer Schmutzwasserpumpe versuchen


----------



## Küstensegler (8. März 2015)

Wie sieht den Sand oder Kies 1-4mm nach einiger Zeit aus. 
Bildet sich da kaum "Dreck" oder läßt sich dieser nur besser entfernen ?

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Tottoabs (8. März 2015)

Küstensegler schrieb:


> Bildet sich da kaum "Dreck" oder läßt sich dieser nur besser entfernen ?


Klar bildet sich da auch Dreck, nur meine Ich das der Oberflächlicher ist und dadurch sich besser mobilisieren lässt.


----------



## mitch (8. März 2015)

hi,

günstig wäre es wenn du eine dauerhafte kreisströmung hinbekommen würdest.


schau dir doch mal das Video vom Werner ab





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svAc_4KMcOQ&list=UUQTzyuIhzclXeZlA6amTXmQ&index=1&feature=plcp_


https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/376265/


----------



## Patrick K (8. März 2015)

und das am besten mit Luftheber


----------



## Norbi (8. März 2015)

Ja die Kreisströmung hat schon was und das Prinzip des Lufthebers auch. Leider ist mein Teich nicht gerade rund. Strömung ist von Bachlauf vorhanden aber natürlich nicht so stark wie bei einen Luftheber. Die Beschaffenheit des Teiches oder an der Technik etwas zu ändern ist leider nur schwer möglich. Würde die Strömung des Lufthebers nicht die Leistung des Skimmers beeinflussen? Mache mir sogar Gedanken das alleine schon der Bachlauf den Skimmer beeinflusst.


----------



## Patrick K (8. März 2015)

Hallo 
dein Teich ist etwas runder als meiner und ich hab auch Kreisströmung im Teich (perTscheche)

Gruss Obs


----------



## Norbi (8. März 2015)

Kann mir dann bitte jemand kurz erklären wie das ganze dann funktioniert? Heißt das das der Luftheber eine Strömung im Kreis erzeugt und der Dreck sich dann inder Mitte ( Schwimmzone) absetzen würde? Was ist mit Skimmer und Bachlauf stören die drei sich nicht gegensejtig?


----------



## samorai (8. März 2015)

Hallo!
Ich würde es anders machen, da ein scharfer Wasserstrahl und ein Luftheber eine sagen wir mal begrenzte Wirkungsweise haben und nicht gerade das unterste nach oben kehrt, würde ich einen 8mm Luftschlauch wie eine Fußbodenheizung verlegen und eine starke Sauerstoff-Pumpe anschließen(60 ziger Helea). Den Luftschlauch mit einem 2 mm Bohrer alle 15 cm anbohren. Die  entweichende Luft sollte Dir dann den Dreck nach oben blasen und den Rest macht dann der Skimmer .Die Pumpe muss auch nicht ständig am laufen sein.
Das einzige Hindernis ist, der Schlauch muss in Waage liegen sonst gibt es Ausfälle .

Gruß Ron!


----------



## mitch (8. März 2015)

hi,
kannst du das ende des bachlaufes mehr in den flachbereich lenken, das sollte schon mal helfen den mulm aus de einen ecke wegzubekommen


----------



## Patrick K (8. März 2015)

Wenn du die drei an die richtige Stellen platzierst, werden sie sich nicht stören sondern ergenzen
da hilft nur probieren
Gruss Obs


----------



## Norbi (9. März 2015)

Guten Morgen! Und vielen Dank für Eure Kommentare,

Die Seite wo der Bachlauf ist ist eh die sauberste Ecke im Teich. Das Problem ist eher an den Seiten und weiter unter wo der Skimmer ist. @ Ron würde es auch reichen den Luftschlauch nur gerade entlang der Beckenmauer zu verlegen da dort ja der tiefste Punkt in der Flachzone ist und dort der meiste Dreck liegt? Hast Du Erfahrung wie viel Meter Luftschlauch sich mit der V-60 realisieren lassen.

Vielen Dank!
Norbert


----------



## Geisy (9. März 2015)

Kann man vor der Mauer nicht ein bis zwei Ansaugpunkte machen mit sowas hier?
http://shop.naturagart.de/Teichtech...uehrungen/NaturaGart-Saug-Vorfilter-grob.html

Und mit einem Luftheber eine Kreisströmung versuchen? Also schräg in die Flachzone rein drücken.
Wenn die Flachzone vor der Mauer 90cm tief ist könnte ich mir vorstellen das man direkt auf den Ansaugkorb einen Luftheber setzt mit dem man den Dreck ansaugt und in Bewegung setzt. Das dann solange laufen lassen bis sich der Dreck im Schwimmteil gesammelt hat wo der Roboter ihn entsorgen kann.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Norbi (9. März 2015)

Hallo Norbert danke für deine Antwort. Das mit den Ansaugpunkten ist eine gute Idee aber meine 2 12 V Pumpen werden das glaube ich nicht mirmachen. Eine Pumpe saugt direkt das Wasser aus der Tiefe und eine ist fûrn Skimmer zuständig. Leider ist die Entfernung zum Filter schon ziemlich lang und die Pumpen sind mit der Saugleistung schon am Limit. Der Technikraum mit Filter ist hinter den Bachlauf. Ich werde es mal mit einer Tauchpumpe versuchen die ich versetzt immer wieder wo anders Platzieren werde... Meinst Du das man den Luftheber auf der Ecke platzieren sollte? Würde da einer reichen? Kann mir das nicht so recht vorstellen da der Teich doch ne Länge hat und ja  zwei Seiten gereinigt gehören .

Grüße Norbert


----------



## anz111 (9. März 2015)

Hallo!
Erst mal Gratulation zu diesem schönen Schwimmteich. Schaut wirklich super aus. Und schaut danach aus, als ob du eher einen Naturteich hast bzw. Teich mit wenig Technik.
Das passt auch so. Das was sich auf deinem schönen Kies bildet, sind nicht nur sinnlose Ablagerungen, sondern man nennt das einen biologischen Rasen. Dort enthalten ist vor allem viel Zooplankton. Das wiederum für die Wasserqualität und Reinigung sehr wichtig ist. Wenn du immer sauberer Kieselsteine haben willst, dann musst du dir einen Bach durch den Garten bauen. Schau mal in einen See, wie das die Ufer ausschauen. Immer leicht glitschig und leicht bewachsen. Das ist genau das selbe.

Ich würde empfehlen, es mit der Reinigung im Pflanzbereich nicht zu übertreiben. Auf der Folie will man das Zeug ja ned so haben und da kann man ruhig alles absaugen.
Im Pflanzbereich empfehle ich dir, nicht jedes Jahr den Kies zu reinigen. Das Zooplankton wächst zwar wieder nach, aber es dauert, bis das biologische Gleichgewicht wieder passt.

Willst du es immer so sauber, wie es bei den Werbefotos der Teichbauer zu sehen ist, dann bleibt dir nur der Einbau von viel Technik, Technik, Technik....
Die Natur kanns trotzdem besser.

LG Oliver


----------



## Norbi (9. März 2015)

Hallo Oliver, vielen Dank für dein Kommentar  Ganz rein sollte es ja auch nicht werden. Sollte auch ein Naturnaher Teich bleiben. Mache mir nur etwas Gedanken darüber das mir das ganze mit der Zeit nicht allzu viel verschlammt. Gerade der Mauer entlang hat sich jetzt in den 3 Jahren schon was abgesetzt. Aber Du hast wahrscheinlich recht und ich sollte das ganze mehr gelassen betrachten.

LG Norbert


----------



## jonathan_39 (9. März 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich fege mit einen groben Straßenbesen 2-3 mal im Jahr den Kies ab. Lasse alles absetzen und sauge dann den Schwimmbereich ab. 
ggf. wiederholen solange bis die Chefin zufrieden ist 

Gruss 
Jonathan


----------



## Digicat (9. März 2015)

anz111 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Erst mal Gratulation zu diesem schönen Schwimmteich. Schaut wirklich super aus. Und schaut danach aus, als ob du eher einen Naturteich hast bzw. Teich mit wenig Technik.
> Das passt auch so. Das was sich auf deinem schönen Kies bildet, sind nicht nur sinnlose Ablagerungen, sondern man nennt das einen biologischen Rasen. Dort enthalten ist vor allem viel Zooplankton. Das wiederum für die Wasserqualität und Reinigung sehr wichtig ist. Wenn du immer sauberer Kieselsteine haben willst, dann musst du dir einen Bach durch den Garten bauen. Schau mal in einen See, wie das die Ufer ausschauen. Immer leicht glitschig und leicht bewachsen. Das ist genau das selbe.
> 
> ...


Endlich einer der auf die Teichbiologie ein geht  Danke Oliver 

Du solltest viel mehr Pflanzen in den Kies setzen, vorallem __ Binsen und __ Seggen. Diese Pflanzen und vor allem deren Wurzeln dienen als Lebensraum für abbauende Mikroorganismen. Quasi hättest du dann eine Kläranlage im Teich. __ Schnecken, __ Würmer und andere Kleinstlebewesen bauen dann den Schlamm wieder in Nährstoffe um die wiederum von den Pflanzen aufgenommen werden.
Die Pflanzen solltest du dann aber immer wieder zurückschneiden uns so verringerst du wieder den Nährstoffgehalt durch neues Wachstum der Pflanzen.
Ein Kreislauf.
Du brauchst, was mir zwar auch nicht gefallen hat, nur mehr den Skimmer betreiben um oberflächlichen Schmutz zu beseitigen.

Ich habe auch 16/32 Schotter im Schwimmteich gehabt. Ich weiß wovon ich spreche ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Norbi (9. März 2015)

Hallo Helmut, vielen Dank für deinen Beitrag. Wachsen __ Seggen auch im Sumpf ? Haben hinterm Haus im Wald einen Sumpf der bis Juni immer Wasser hat. Am Rand wachsen Hüfthohe hell bis dunkelgrüne Gräser die am Ende spitz zusammenlaufen.

LG Norbert


----------



## Digicat (9. März 2015)

Mach mal ein Foto ...

Und ja Versuch macht klug ...

Aber Vorsicht, aus der freien Natur darf man nix entnehmen !!!! 
Außer es ist dein Eigentum und nicht geschützt.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------

